# Help CRASHED MY GTR ON MONDAY



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi i crashed my R33 GTR on the 23rd. 

It will be my fault i am sure.

I ran into the back of a lorry he was cued up behind water board van.

water board had half the lane blocked and no sings?????????

i come round the corner couldnt stop in time and hit lorry and my car is ****ed.

Ripple on roof, strut top well bent.

What i need to know is ...

Will i get offerd a realistic price and what do i do if i dont. Help


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

How much have you told the insurance company it's worth?
Is it modified? If so, are you on a like for like policy?


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

Very low. £4000 probably.
Get some similar cars from Piston heads and anywhere else you can.
They will go VERY low to start.
Refuse it and start sending them stuff to find an equivalent.

Unless you have an agreed policy that is


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

never accept the first or second offer if they want to write it off and provide info that it is worth more and eventaully they will give you more , trust me im an estimater


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for your replys

told them its work £17000

bought it for £20k 4 years ago

Spent 10k this year on parts not including labour 

not agreed value


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i wrote one off 3 years ago..... 

being stupid i said it was only worth 14k but it was more like 18!

i haggled until i was blue in the face and took their second offer. i sent email links to similar spec'd cars, value estimate from tuner etc etc and i got 12k but had to give them back £500 for the excess........

i honestly think you will be very lucky to get more than 8k but i hope you do!!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Try and buy the wreck back and break it for spares to recoup a few more quid. You could at least get your parts back to swap onto the replacement.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Might be worth persuing the Water company too


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Bob, have you sustained any damage to the new engine mate? If not, it may be worth pulling that out and substituting for something that starts but doesn't go if you know what I mean  The same goes for wheels, brakes, seats etc. if you have upgraded them :thumbsup:

As above really, unless you have an agreed value then you are liable to get an offer from the insurers in four figures rather than five unfortunately :bawling:

Give me a call if you want to chat about the 34 mate.

Cheers,

George


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

see if you can source a cheap replacement R33 and swap all the good stuff form yours onto it. Otherwise buy it back and sell it for spares, you certainly wont get much for it as a running vehicle nowadays


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Around 2 and a bit years ago i wrote my gtst of r33 i insured it for 7 grand there first offer was 4 grand there secound offer was 5 grand i sent in ads from auto trader good examples for around the 7 grand mark and there 3 offer was 7 grand but i had a 5oo pound excess so came out with 6.5 grand i also argued that they had charged me a premium based on the value of 7 grand it was not a agreed value policy when they asked you the value of the car what did you say ? hope this helps best of luck.


----------



## Jamie T (Sep 11, 2008)

Start collecting as many adverts of cars comparible to yours in spec asap and start taking photocopies of any receipts you have for work done to your car (services, MOT, mods). If you have any photos to show it's condition (before the accident) this will also be helpful.

If your insurance company makes a stupid offer, refuse it and say that you want to send them information to prove the value of your car.

I wrote off a Celica GT Four in August last year which was worth 5-6k. My insurance company offered 1.5k (book price). I spoke to the FSA and the Financial Ombudsman and British law states that your insurance company has to pay you the market value for your car. 

Even after sending them adverts of similar cars and copies of work done to my car, the insurance company refused to budge on their offer. At this point I demanded to speak to a manager then told him that I had spoken to relevant people, understood British law regarding the value of my car and that I had a solicitor ready to start court procedings if I wasn't made an acceptable offer within 24 hours.

They made me an offer of 5k the next day which I accepted and put towards buying my dream car - an R33 GTR :clap:


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for all your advice everyone

I will keep you podted on whats happening

I Just have to wait now:bawling:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am hoping you declared all of your modifications? If you overlooked something you better make sure it is not there when it is inspected.


.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

yep,if you still have the car, rip off all the good stuff and replace it with crap! as gtaaarrrr sez!


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

Parts need to be sold to recover the value.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ Dodgiest post ever. So you think he's better off claiming from a ficticious incident with a new insurance company! Not in the UK.


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> ^^ Dodgiest post ever. So you think he's better off claiming from a ficticious incident with a new insurance company! Not in the UK.


Not encouraging him to do it but, this is a way of getting the right valuation. Yes you are right it is dodgey.


----------

